# Testing out an ANCIENT Tamron 28-105    f2.8



## mpasq66 (Aug 10, 2011)

Not too bad for $125....   :thumbup:


1.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





3.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





4.


----------



## cpeay (Aug 12, 2011)

Looks like a good lens


----------

